# Canada has warm relations with India



## Vikrant

Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special. 

---

There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.

...

For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.

...

However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.

It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”

...

Canada has warm relations with India


----------



## Dekster

Wait until they get your telephone numbers....you will never be rid of them.


----------



## irosie91

Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them


----------



## Grandma

Canada likes to be nice to everyone.


----------



## Asclepias

Canada is one of the 2 places I would live if I could.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Canada is one of the 2 places I would live if I could.



What is the other place?


----------



## Asclepias

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is one of the 2 places I would live if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the other place?
Click to expand...

Senegal


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them



They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?

Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
Click to expand...


Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
Click to expand...


you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India




YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
    so there........vik


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
Click to expand...


Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
Click to expand...


You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
Click to expand...


I have never known a jew who had anything against Sikhs------
you are delusional.    They are not being attacked in the USA BY DA JOOOOOOS-----you must have been visiting a mosque.   (btw----I have heard some hindu "jokes"----about Sikhs-----not funny ----but the hindus laughed----you know any
SIKH jokes??)    ------Sikhs do believe that hindus screw Sikhs----ask the guy who shot  INDIRA


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
Click to expand...


really?    the USA  condemns  the Khalistani persons???    I did not know


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
Click to expand...


btw----what is my  "ilk"-------peanut wallah???


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
Click to expand...



PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
Click to expand...


Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
Click to expand...


Israel is a good friend of India. I do not have any knowledge of what their view was on Operation Bluestar but I will not be surprised if they supported India. That is what friends do -- support each other.

Note: There is a difference between Sikhs and Khalistanis. Sikhs are honorable people. Khalistanis are terrorists.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never known a jew who had anything against Sikhs------
> you are delusional.    They are not being attacked in the USA BY DA JOOOOOOS-----you must have been visiting a mosque.   (btw----I have heard some hindu "jokes"----about Sikhs-----not funny ----but the hindus laughed----you know any
> SIKH jokes??)    ------Sikhs do believe that hindus screw Sikhs----ask the guy who shot  INDIRA
Click to expand...


Look in the mirror and you will see a Jew who has something against Sikhs.


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
Click to expand...


Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.

It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sikhs-----everyone screws them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
Click to expand...


"perceived" ??      are you a standup comedian-----yes---the international community winks at lots of barbarity---what else is new------the Sikhs are justly outraged


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never known a jew who had anything against Sikhs------
> you are delusional.    They are not being attacked in the USA BY DA JOOOOOOS-----you must have been visiting a mosque.   (btw----I have heard some hindu "jokes"----about Sikhs-----not funny ----but the hindus laughed----you know any
> SIKH jokes??)    ------Sikhs do believe that hindus screw Sikhs----ask the guy who shot  INDIRA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will see a Jew who has something against Sikhs.
Click to expand...


what do I have against Sikhs?        are you still laughing at SIKH jokes--------they ain't even slightly funny


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a good friend of India. I do not have any knowledge of what their view was on Operation Bluestar but I will not be surprised if they supported India. That is what friends do -- support each other.
> 
> Note: There is a difference between Sikhs and Khalistanis. Sikhs are honorable people. Khalistanis are terrorists.
Click to expand...


BS      the rights of Sikhs are trampled by HINDOOS----of course not as much as they are trampled by muslims

  YAAAYYYYYY  YIPPEEEEEEE  LONG LIVE SIKH PUNJAB


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They tried to militarily secede from India and they got curbstomped as a result. Why empathize with treasonous scum?
> 
> Granted, a lot of Sikhs are pretty good people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "perceived" ??      are you a standup comedian-----yes---the international community winks at lots of barbarity---what else is new------the Sikhs are justly outraged
Click to expand...


Funny stuff coming from a member of the tribe which bombs hospitals and refugee camps from the sky just to stamp out rag tag militia groups

Of course, one rule for the Jew and another for the filthy goyim....Oy Vey.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "perceived" ??      are you a standup comedian-----yes---the international community winks at lots of barbarity---what else is new------the Sikhs are justly outraged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny stuff coming from a member of the tribe which bombs hospitals and refugee camps from the sky just to stamp out rag tag militia groups
> 
> Of course, one rule for the Jew and another for the filthy goyim....Oy Vey.
Click to expand...


been spending time in the mosque again------nice of you


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
Click to expand...


Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise  

Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....on that note, Israeli officials praised India for the Operation Bluestar handiwork. It was all packed into those declassified files the Brits leaked a couple years back....Sikhs were outraged to know that the international powers turned a blind eye to India's perceived heavy-handedness in flushing out the Golden Temple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "perceived" ??      are you a standup comedian-----yes---the international community winks at lots of barbarity---what else is new------the Sikhs are justly outraged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny stuff coming from a member of the tribe which bombs hospitals and refugee camps from the sky just to stamp out rag tag militia groups
> 
> Of course, one rule for the Jew and another for the filthy goyim....Oy Vey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> been spending time in the mosque again------nice of you
Click to expand...


It is sad that you want to be a Nazi to Indians. What have Indians done to you?


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
Click to expand...


Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.

They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.

In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.
> 
> They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.
> 
> In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.
Click to expand...


I do not live in Canada so I do not know much about Canada but as far as US is concerned, all Indians, Hindus, Christians, Sikhs, etc come together. I was under the impression that it was the same way in Canada if not then Indians have some work to do in Canada.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warm relations from a cold country is indeed something very special.
> 
> ---
> 
> There have been irritants between Canada and India in the past, but fences were mended by former Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and relations are likely to continue to be positive, says Carleton University professor Vivek Dehejia.
> 
> ...
> 
> For its part, India felt that Canada did not crack down on Canadian supporters of the Khalistan separatist movement which wanted a homeland for Sikhs in the Indian state of Punjab. It also resented the bungled investigation of the deadly bombing of an Air India jet in 1985 and failure of effective prosecution in the matter.
> 
> ...
> 
> However, in 2006 Canada made a symbolic gesture to improve relations by opening a trade office in Gujarat, the home state of Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi. “In terms of mending that relationship, you have to give former Prime Minister Harper enormous credit in opening up a dialogue with Mr. Modi in India and…this was at a time when Mr. Modi was something of a pariah in Washington, in London and elsewhere,” says Dehejia. Harper warmly welcomed Modi on a state visit to Canada in April 2015.
> 
> It is still early days for Canada’s new government under Justin Trudeau, says Dehejia. “But I would say that in some sense the Trudeau government has…grasped the baton where the Harper government left it off. There have been no major summit meetings or opportunities for the two leaders to interact but I would like to think that the goodwill that was engendered during the Harper-Modi years…will carry over into the current government of Mr. Trudeau.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada has warm relations with India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
Click to expand...


vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
--lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
Sikhs


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAYYYYY.... YAAAAYYYY ---LONG LIFE KHALISTAN ----
> so there........vik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
> AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
> little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
> for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
> province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
> it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
> --lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
> Sikhs
Click to expand...


You do not know the Sikh psyche to the extent that other South Asians do....they are vehemently anti-Hindu and have been that way for the past three decades. 

Might makes right in this scenario. If Sikhs want Khalistan, tell them to wrap their turbans a little tighter, wipe the sweat off their upper lip...and come fight us for it. It won't be our doing if they end up suffering another episode like Bluestar.

PS: You are a fine example of Jewish hypocrisy (yet again). You can preach to us about giving the Sikhs statehood...... the moment Israel carves out a separate homeland for the Druze community consisting of the Galilee and the Golan heights...after all, it would benefit all parties involved to have a buffer zone of armed Druze between Israel and Syria, no? LOL.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
> AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
> little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
> for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
> province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
> it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
> --lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
> Sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the Sikh psyche to the extent that other South Asians do....they are vehemently anti-Hindu and have been that way for the past three decades.
> 
> Might makes right in this scenario. If Sikhs want Khalistan, tell them to wrap their turbans a little tighter, wipe the sweat off their upper lip...and come fight us for it. It won't be our doing if they end up suffering another episode like Bluestar.
> 
> PS: You are a fine example of Jewish hypocrisy (yet again). You can preach to us about giving the Sikhs statehood...... the moment Israel carves out a separate homeland for the Druze community consisting of the Galilee and the Golan heights...after all, it would benefit all parties involved to have a buffer zone of armed Druze between Israel and Syria, no? LOL.
Click to expand...


whole different situation-----Druze do fine in Israel and do not
shoot at the Prime Minister------A much nicer place to put them would be southern Lebanon if they WANT their own place----I do not think they want to contend with the hezzbolians.   What do you have against Druzies?


----------



## irosie91

oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
Druzies.


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
> AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
> little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
> for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
> province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
> it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
> --lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
> Sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the Sikh psyche to the extent that other South Asians do....they are vehemently anti-Hindu and have been that way for the past three decades.
> 
> Might makes right in this scenario. If Sikhs want Khalistan, tell them to wrap their turbans a little tighter, wipe the sweat off their upper lip...and come fight us for it. It won't be our doing if they end up suffering another episode like Bluestar.
> 
> PS: You are a fine example of Jewish hypocrisy (yet again). You can preach to us about giving the Sikhs statehood...... the moment Israel carves out a separate homeland for the Druze community consisting of the Galilee and the Golan heights...after all, it would benefit all parties involved to have a buffer zone of armed Druze between Israel and Syria, no? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whole different situation-----Druze do fine in Israel and do not
> shoot at the Prime Minister------A much nicer place to put them would be southern Lebanon if they WANT their own place----I do not think they want to contend with the hezzbolians.   What do you have against Druzies?
Click to expand...


Yeah, so Druze are more loyal to Israel than Sikhs are to India.....that's great for you. We will still not concede independence to Sikhs. Sikhs will forever be the dogs of Hindus- they were tributary vassals to the Maratha empire in the past....and since partition have been deployed on the front lines of India's wars on behalf of the Hindu politicians. They need a master- be it the British or the Hindus.


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.



They dissemble their views here in the U.S....don't be fooled.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
> AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
> little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
> for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
> province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
> it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
> --lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
> Sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the Sikh psyche to the extent that other South Asians do....they are vehemently anti-Hindu and have been that way for the past three decades.
> 
> Might makes right in this scenario. If Sikhs want Khalistan, tell them to wrap their turbans a little tighter, wipe the sweat off their upper lip...and come fight us for it. It won't be our doing if they end up suffering another episode like Bluestar.
> 
> PS: You are a fine example of Jewish hypocrisy (yet again). You can preach to us about giving the Sikhs statehood...... the moment Israel carves out a separate homeland for the Druze community consisting of the Galilee and the Golan heights...after all, it would benefit all parties involved to have a buffer zone of armed Druze between Israel and Syria, no? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whole different situation-----Druze do fine in Israel and do not
> shoot at the Prime Minister------A much nicer place to put them would be southern Lebanon if they WANT their own place----I do not think they want to contend with the hezzbolians.   What do you have against Druzies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so Druze are more loyal to Israel than Sikhs are to India.....that's great for you. We will still not concede independence to Sikhs. Sikhs will forever be the dogs of Hindus- they were tributary vassals to the Maratha empire in the past....and since partition have been deployed on the front lines of India's wars on behalf of the Hindu politicians. They need a master- be it the British or the Hindus.
Click to expand...


COLD!!!!    as in ---who-da-hell-duya-think-ya-are?-

   LOOOONGGG  LIVE  KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!!!   yaayyyyy yipppeeeee.       The only answer to the virulent fascist
racism of DA HINDOOOOS ---and  that of the MUUUUSLOOOOMS ---is     ALL OF PUNJAB FOR SIKHISM


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dissemble their views here in the U.S....don't be fooled.
Click to expand...


I have never stumbled into a sikh liar---------as for hindoooos---
well-----they don't actually LIE----they just giggle


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vik imagines that he can read minds.   "do something AGAINST INDIA"?     why would Sikhs do something
> AGAINST India?------it is not even clear to me that a nice
> little  home base for SIKHS in Punjab would not be GOOD
> for India------Of course  ALL OF PUNJAB----da whole damn
> province-----plop it off of Pakistan and India------and make
> it  KHALISTAN-----ALL GOOD!!!!!   Lots of happy Sikhs-----
> --lots of semi satisfied, indifferent Indians----lots of REALLY INDIGNANT Pakistanis.    ------a nice buffer zone of armed
> Sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not know the Sikh psyche to the extent that other South Asians do....they are vehemently anti-Hindu and have been that way for the past three decades.
> 
> Might makes right in this scenario. If Sikhs want Khalistan, tell them to wrap their turbans a little tighter, wipe the sweat off their upper lip...and come fight us for it. It won't be our doing if they end up suffering another episode like Bluestar.
> 
> PS: You are a fine example of Jewish hypocrisy (yet again). You can preach to us about giving the Sikhs statehood...... the moment Israel carves out a separate homeland for the Druze community consisting of the Galilee and the Golan heights...after all, it would benefit all parties involved to have a buffer zone of armed Druze between Israel and Syria, no? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whole different situation-----Druze do fine in Israel and do not
> shoot at the Prime Minister------A much nicer place to put them would be southern Lebanon if they WANT their own place----I do not think they want to contend with the hezzbolians.   What do you have against Druzies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so Druze are more loyal to Israel than Sikhs are to India.....that's great for you. We will still not concede independence to Sikhs. Sikhs will forever be the dogs of Hindus- they were tributary vassals to the Maratha empire in the past....and since partition have been deployed on the front lines of India's wars on behalf of the Hindu politicians. They need a master- be it the British or the Hindus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> COLD!!!!    as in ---who-da-hell-duya-think-ya-are?-
> 
> LOOOONGGG  LIVE  KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!!!   yaayyyyy yipppeeeee.       The only answer to the virulent fascist
> racism of DA HINDOOOOS ---and  that of the MUUUUSLOOOOMS ---is     ALL OF PUNJAB FOR SIKHISM
Click to expand...


Sikhs are descended from Punjabi Hindus...same for Punjabi Muslims. What ancestral right do Sikhs have to a Khalistan?


----------



## RoshanNair

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dissemble their views here in the U.S....don't be fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never stumbled into a sikh liar---------as for hindoooos---
> well-----they don't actually LIE----they just giggle
Click to expand...


...yeah and Jews are shifty. What else is new?


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supporting a terrorist group which has been banned by the US government. But since you and your ilks are above the law, it does not really matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.
> 
> They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.
> 
> In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live in Canada so I do not know much about Canada but as far as US is concerned, all Indians, Hindus, Christians, Sikhs, etc come together. I was under the impression that it was the same way in Canada if not then Indians have some work to do in Canada.
Click to expand...


Vik, let me take a minute to explain the roots of my antipathy towards the Sikhs....I am proud to call myself a military historian. I did a minor in it during my undergrad days. The Sikhs as a people have a collective psyche which is built entirely around a puffed-up sense of pride due to martial prowess/military endeavors.....so much so that they distort history to denigrate Hindus. They don't realize how easy it is to shut them down by appealing to the following:
1) They diss the Rajputs for entering into matrimonial alliances with the Mughals....without ever realizing that the Rajput rebellion against the Mughals during the 17th century (Durga Das Rathore) weakened Mughal power in the North long before the Khalsa was formed. Or that the Rajputs, Gujars, and Chalukyas (Kannadas) defeated the Arabs in the 8th century, hence why the Indian kingdoms were never conquered by the Arabs 
2) It was the Hindus (Maratha empire+Dewan Mokham Chand/Misr Diwan Chand) who defeated Islamic power in every inch of the Indian subcontinent. What did their Sikh misls accomplish against the Mughals? Why are they so proud when in fact they were subjugated tributary vassals of the Maratha empire who conducted raids in the cis-sutlej regions of Punjab in the 18th century?
3)Telugu Nayakas (Keladi Chenamma), Garhwalis defeated the Mughals....Garhwalis also defeated the Pashtuns of Rohilkhand. So why are Sikh victories against Mughals/Afghans any special? Especially when both only happened in thanks to Marathas who conquered the Mughals and weakened the Afghans after Panipat.
4) Telugu Nayakas (Vijayanagara), the Oriyan kingdom, Rajputs held off Islamic conquest for 300-500 years, respectively. Punjabis were decimated after losing to Ghaznavi in a short span of time and spent 900 years under Muzzie rule.
5) They were defeated handily by the Brits in 4 years. The Hindu Gurkhas defeated the Brits when the latter tried to take Nepal, the Hindu Marathas defeated Portuguese colonialists, and my Hindu Malayali Nairs absolutely pulverized the Dutch colonial scumbags. Why do they have no claim to fame in defeating Euro colonial forces?
6) They brag about Guru Teg Bahadur being Hindi ki Chadar, Guru Gobind Singh as savior, Bhagat Singh, the Sikh presence in the INA.....without ever realizing that the former two were two gandus who got killed and never saved anyone outside of KPs/Punjab....and Bhagat Singh was a nobody. The Sikh presence in INA means jack....it was a Bengali Hindu Brahmin (Bose) who lead that charge and liberated India from the British nitwits, not the Sickhs or a Gujarati daal-eater like Gandhi. Even Clement Attlee's declassified reports have attested to it.
7) Punjab's greatest military honors belong to pre-Sikh Mauryan Empire victories over the Ancient Greek Seleucids who were absolutely slaughtered by Chandra Gupta. The greatest organic revolt against the British Raj was the Tamil Polygar kingdom wars.....Sikhs don't match it whatsoever. Also, they are racist toward black Madrasis even though Tamils slaughtered the Sikhs like the maggots they are/were during the IPKF operations in Sri Lanka (where two SL Tamil Iyer Brahmins were in important positions with LTTE)  Embarassing ordeal for them! 
Last: They take pride in the Sino-Sikh wars.....even though it was truly the Sino-Dogra wars per historians, and the Dogras who inflicted military defeats on the Chinese forces when they invaded Ladakh/Tibet/etc.

Last last: They have the worst hygiene of all South Asians- who are without a doubt the dirtiest, smelliest people on the planet.


----------



## irosie91

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.
> 
> They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.
> 
> In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live in Canada so I do not know much about Canada but as far as US is concerned, all Indians, Hindus, Christians, Sikhs, etc come together. I was under the impression that it was the same way in Canada if not then Indians have some work to do in Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vik, let me take a minute to explain the roots of my antipathy towards the Sikhs....I am proud to call myself a military historian. I did a minor in it during my undergrad days. The Sikhs as a people have a collective psyche which is built entirely around a puffed-up sense of pride due to martial prowess/military endeavors.....so much so that they distort history to denigrate Hindus. They don't realize how easy it is to shut them down by appealing to the following:
> 1) They diss the Rajputs for entering into matrimonial alliances with the Mughals....without ever realizing that the Rajput rebellion against the Mughals during the 17th century (Durga Das Rathore) weakened Mughal power in the North long before the Khalsa was formed. Or that the Rajputs, Gujars, and Chalukyas (Kannadas) defeated the Arabs in the 8th century, hence why the Indian kingdoms were never conquered by the Arabs
> 2) It was the Hindus (Maratha empire+Dewan Mokham Chand/Misr Diwan Chand) who defeated Islamic power in every inch of the Indian subcontinent. What did their Sikh misls accomplish against the Mughals? Why are they so proud when in fact they were subjugated tributary vassals of the Maratha empire who conducted raids in the cis-sutlej regions of Punjab in the 18th century?
> 3)Telugu Nayakas (Keladi Chenamma), Garhwalis defeated the Mughals....Garhwalis also defeated the Pashtuns of Rohilkhand. So why are Sikh victories against Mughals/Afghans any special? Especially when both only happened in thanks to Marathas who conquered the Mughals and weakened the Afghans after Panipat.
> 4) Telugu Nayakas (Vijayanagara), the Oriyan kingdom, Rajputs held off Islamic conquest for 300-500 years, respectively. Punjabis were decimated after losing to Ghaznavi in a short span of time and spent 900 years under Muzzie rule.
> 5) They were defeated handily by the Brits in 4 years. The Hindu Gurkhas defeated the Brits when the latter tried to take Nepal, the Hindu Marathas defeated Portuguese colonialists, and my Hindu Malayali Nairs absolutely pulverized the Dutch colonial scumbags. Why do they have no claim to fame in defeating Euro colonial forces?
> 6) They brag about Guru Teg Bahadur being Hindi ki Chadar, Guru Gobind Singh as savior, Bhagat Singh, the Sikh presence in the INA.....without ever realizing that the former two were two gandus who got killed and never saved anyone outside of KPs/Punjab....and Bhagat Singh was a nobody. The Sikh presence in INA means jack....it was a Bengali Hindu Brahmin (Bose) who lead that charge and liberated India from the British nitwits, not the Sickhs or a Gujarati daal-eater like Gandhi. Even Clement Attlee's declassified reports have attested to it.
> 7) Punjab's greatest military honors belong to pre-Sikh Mauryan Empire victories over the Ancient Greek Seleucids who were absolutely slaughtered by Chandra Gupta. The greatest organic revolt against the British Raj was the Tamil Polygar kingdom wars.....Sikhs don't match it whatsoever. Also, they are racist toward black Madrasis even though Tamils slaughtered the Sikhs like the maggots they are/were during the IPKF operations in Sri Lanka (where two SL Tamil Iyer Brahmins were in important positions with LTTE)  Embarassing ordeal for them!
> Last: They take pride in the Sino-Sikh wars.....even though it was truly the Sino-Dogra wars per historians, and the Dogras who inflicted military defeats on the Chinese forces when they invaded Ladakh/Tibet/etc.
> 
> Last last: They have the worst hygiene of all South Asians- who are without a doubt the dirtiest, smelliest people on the planet.
Click to expand...



Nair sahib----you should take up islam---you have the personality for it.    LONG LIVE KHALISTAN   (----the erstwhile
Punjab thing)


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUNJAB FOR SIKHS    YAAAYYYYYAAAAYYYYYY  yipeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.
> 
> They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.
> 
> In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live in Canada so I do not know much about Canada but as far as US is concerned, all Indians, Hindus, Christians, Sikhs, etc come together. I was under the impression that it was the same way in Canada if not then Indians have some work to do in Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vik, let me take a minute to explain the roots of my antipathy towards the Sikhs....I am proud to call myself a military historian. I did a minor in it during my undergrad days. The Sikhs as a people have a collective psyche which is built entirely around a puffed-up sense of pride due to martial prowess/military endeavors.....so much so that they distort history to denigrate Hindus. They don't realize how easy it is to shut them down by appealing to the following:
> 1) They diss the Rajputs for entering into matrimonial alliances with the Mughals....without ever realizing that the Rajput rebellion against the Mughals during the 17th century (Durga Das Rathore) weakened Mughal power in the North long before the Khalsa was formed. Or that the Rajputs, Gujars, and Chalukyas (Kannadas) defeated the Arabs in the 8th century, hence why the Indian kingdoms were never conquered by the Arabs
> 2) It was the Hindus (Maratha empire+Dewan Mokham Chand/Misr Diwan Chand) who defeated Islamic power in every inch of the Indian subcontinent. What did their Sikh misls accomplish against the Mughals? Why are they so proud when in fact they were subjugated tributary vassals of the Maratha empire who conducted raids in the cis-sutlej regions of Punjab in the 18th century?
> 3)Telugu Nayakas (Keladi Chenamma), Garhwalis defeated the Mughals....Garhwalis also defeated the Pashtuns of Rohilkhand. So why are Sikh victories against Mughals/Afghans any special? Especially when both only happened in thanks to Marathas who conquered the Mughals and weakened the Afghans after Panipat.
> 4) Telugu Nayakas (Vijayanagara), the Oriyan kingdom, Rajputs held off Islamic conquest for 300-500 years, respectively. Punjabis were decimated after losing to Ghaznavi in a short span of time and spent 900 years under Muzzie rule.
> 5) They were defeated handily by the Brits in 4 years. The Hindu Gurkhas defeated the Brits when the latter tried to take Nepal, the Hindu Marathas defeated Portuguese colonialists, and my Hindu Malayali Nairs absolutely pulverized the Dutch colonial scumbags. Why do they have no claim to fame in defeating Euro colonial forces?
> 6) They brag about Guru Teg Bahadur being Hindi ki Chadar, Guru Gobind Singh as savior, Bhagat Singh, the Sikh presence in the INA.....without ever realizing that the former two were two gandus who got killed and never saved anyone outside of KPs/Punjab....and Bhagat Singh was a nobody. The Sikh presence in INA means jack....it was a Bengali Hindu Brahmin (Bose) who lead that charge and liberated India from the British nitwits, not the Sickhs or a Gujarati daal-eater like Gandhi. Even Clement Attlee's declassified reports have attested to it.
> 7) Punjab's greatest military honors belong to pre-Sikh Mauryan Empire victories over the Ancient Greek Seleucids who were absolutely slaughtered by Chandra Gupta. The greatest organic revolt against the British Raj was the Tamil Polygar kingdom wars.....Sikhs don't match it whatsoever. Also, they are racist toward black Madrasis even though Tamils slaughtered the Sikhs like the maggots they are/were during the IPKF operations in Sri Lanka (where two SL Tamil Iyer Brahmins were in important positions with LTTE)  Embarassing ordeal for them!
> Last: They take pride in the Sino-Sikh wars.....even though it was truly the Sino-Dogra wars per historians, and the Dogras who inflicted military defeats on the Chinese forces when they invaded Ladakh/Tibet/etc.
> 
> Last last: They have the worst hygiene of all South Asians- who are without a doubt the dirtiest, smelliest people on the planet.
Click to expand...


You are dead wrong about Sikhs. You are confusing Sikhs with Khalistanis. Enemies of India would like Sikhs to fight rest of Indians but both Sikhs and rest of Indians are smart enough to not fall for that.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Sikhs aren't stupid enough to want separation at this point. Punjab is an agrarian backwater with next-to-no tech or financial sectors (the backbone of the Indian economy) riddled with rural poverty, youth unemployment, and a major drug epidemic.
> 
> It will recede to a Yemen or a Bangladesh without the Indian central gov't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I am beginning to see some posts that show some promise
> 
> Sikhs do not want separation. It is a small group called Khalistanis that want to create Khalistan. It is primarily made of uneducated, violent and misguided Sikh Jaats. On 15th August, India's independence day, there was massive parade in Canada. Sikhs were everywhere flying Indian flag. They are proud Indians. Do not mix them with Khalistanis. Jews like iRosie are engaging in wishful thinking if they think Sikhs will do anything against India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...and sadly I think you too are engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that the majority of Sikhs in the diaspora are loyal to India.
> 
> They are just being expedient. Here in the U.S., most Sikhs identify as "Indian" because their numbers are dwarfed by Indian Hindus of various backgrounds...and seeing the success and prosperity of "Indian-Americans", they are fine latching onto that label.
> 
> In Canada, however, they have the demographic advantage and feel emboldened to live out their Khalistani fantasies. In places like Metro Vancouver (Surrey) and the Greater Toronto Area (Brampton), Punjabi Sikh ethnic enclaves bear witness to the community routinely demonizing India and lionizing the Khalistani movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live in Canada so I do not know much about Canada but as far as US is concerned, all Indians, Hindus, Christians, Sikhs, etc come together. I was under the impression that it was the same way in Canada if not then Indians have some work to do in Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vik, let me take a minute to explain the roots of my antipathy towards the Sikhs....I am proud to call myself a military historian. I did a minor in it during my undergrad days. The Sikhs as a people have a collective psyche which is built entirely around a puffed-up sense of pride due to martial prowess/military endeavors.....so much so that they distort history to denigrate Hindus. They don't realize how easy it is to shut them down by appealing to the following:
> 1) They diss the Rajputs for entering into matrimonial alliances with the Mughals....without ever realizing that the Rajput rebellion against the Mughals during the 17th century (Durga Das Rathore) weakened Mughal power in the North long before the Khalsa was formed. Or that the Rajputs, Gujars, and Chalukyas (Kannadas) defeated the Arabs in the 8th century, hence why the Indian kingdoms were never conquered by the Arabs
> 2) It was the Hindus (Maratha empire+Dewan Mokham Chand/Misr Diwan Chand) who defeated Islamic power in every inch of the Indian subcontinent. What did their Sikh misls accomplish against the Mughals? Why are they so proud when in fact they were subjugated tributary vassals of the Maratha empire who conducted raids in the cis-sutlej regions of Punjab in the 18th century?
> 3)Telugu Nayakas (Keladi Chenamma), Garhwalis defeated the Mughals....Garhwalis also defeated the Pashtuns of Rohilkhand. So why are Sikh victories against Mughals/Afghans any special? Especially when both only happened in thanks to Marathas who conquered the Mughals and weakened the Afghans after Panipat.
> 4) Telugu Nayakas (Vijayanagara), the Oriyan kingdom, Rajputs held off Islamic conquest for 300-500 years, respectively. Punjabis were decimated after losing to Ghaznavi in a short span of time and spent 900 years under Muzzie rule.
> 5) They were defeated handily by the Brits in 4 years. The Hindu Gurkhas defeated the Brits when the latter tried to take Nepal, the Hindu Marathas defeated Portuguese colonialists, and my Hindu Malayali Nairs absolutely pulverized the Dutch colonial scumbags. Why do they have no claim to fame in defeating Euro colonial forces?
> 6) They brag about Guru Teg Bahadur being Hindi ki Chadar, Guru Gobind Singh as savior, Bhagat Singh, the Sikh presence in the INA.....without ever realizing that the former two were two gandus who got killed and never saved anyone outside of KPs/Punjab....and Bhagat Singh was a nobody. The Sikh presence in INA means jack....it was a Bengali Hindu Brahmin (Bose) who lead that charge and liberated India from the British nitwits, not the Sickhs or a Gujarati daal-eater like Gandhi. Even Clement Attlee's declassified reports have attested to it.
> 7) Punjab's greatest military honors belong to pre-Sikh Mauryan Empire victories over the Ancient Greek Seleucids who were absolutely slaughtered by Chandra Gupta. The greatest organic revolt against the British Raj was the Tamil Polygar kingdom wars.....Sikhs don't match it whatsoever. Also, they are racist toward black Madrasis even though Tamils slaughtered the Sikhs like the maggots they are/were during the IPKF operations in Sri Lanka (where two SL Tamil Iyer Brahmins were in important positions with LTTE)  Embarassing ordeal for them!
> Last: They take pride in the Sino-Sikh wars.....even though it was truly the Sino-Dogra wars per historians, and the Dogras who inflicted military defeats on the Chinese forces when they invaded Ladakh/Tibet/etc.
> 
> Last last: They have the worst hygiene of all South Asians- who are without a doubt the dirtiest, smelliest people on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nair sahib----you should take up islam---you have the personality for it.    LONG LIVE KHALISTAN   (----the erstwhile
> Punjab thing)
Click to expand...


Long live Iran!


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not pollute my threads with your bigotry against Sikhs. Sikhs are honorable and respectable group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are befuddled-----SIKHS is my faves-----but EVERYONE SCREWs THEM------MUSLIMS SCREW THEN AND HINDUS SCREW THEM.      I AM NOT UNCONSCIOUS.   Even in the USA,  they have been attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hindus do not screw them but it seems like Jews want to screw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never known a jew who had anything against Sikhs------
> you are delusional.    They are not being attacked in the USA BY DA JOOOOOOS-----you must have been visiting a mosque.   (btw----I have heard some hindu "jokes"----about Sikhs-----not funny ----but the hindus laughed----you know any
> SIKH jokes??)    ------Sikhs do believe that hindus screw Sikhs----ask the guy who shot  INDIRA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will see a Jew who has something against Sikhs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do I have against Sikhs?        are you still laughing at SIKH jokes--------they ain't even slightly funny
Click to expand...


Lay off hashish


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.



I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dissemble their views here in the U.S....don't be fooled.
Click to expand...


Lots of Khalistanis that iRosie is supporting tend to be terrorists and do not exactly love Jews. It will be a poetic justice if Khalistanis are found blowing up Israeli installations


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
Click to expand...


right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
Click to expand...


Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
Click to expand...


So true when you said that Jews are no more the victim. They do divide and conquer. They are just about behind every ISM movement on earth that encourages people to fight against one another. Jews are always crying about how hard they are done by, and everybody hates them. Well, what do they expect when they treat every gentile on earth like they were scum and their slaves. Jews are the least people who suffer in the world. It is the rest of us earthlings that take all the suffering for and from them. Victims my butt.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
Click to expand...


I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
"tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
"you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
Click to expand...


Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
Click to expand...


oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----nair sahib is STUMPED.    I have no idea WHY
> Sikhs hate hindus ------ANYONE?    No sikh ever said to me---
> I HATE HINDUS.     Typically---when thrown together like in
> the USA ---under various circumstances---JOOOOS get along
> fine with SIKHS-----In Israel ----JOOOOS get along fine with
> Druzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
Click to expand...



IRosie, we now know who gave the world communism, and who enslaved and murdered millions of innocent people thanks to communism, and now thanks to the internet we all know. You and your tribe have now been outed, and you cannot get away with the bs that your tribe once got away with. The innocent people who were enslaved by your tribe and the crimes against humanity communist system that was forced on them will never be forgotten or forgiven. Your tribe will pay for your inhumanity towards the rest of the world one day. It's all just a matter of time. Your tribe has tried and has still failed in it's conquest for world domination, and like all other dictators and warlords have found out is that no one has ever done or ever been able to control and conquer the world. The world is just too big and full of people in the know who will never allow it to happen. But keep on trying but I think that you are going to find it all just an exercise in futility. As Vikrant says "congratulations" for getting this far. It truly is an impressive feat.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jews have progressed from being victim to ones who divide and conquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
Click to expand...



The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.




 That says it all about 'people' like you!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That says it all about 'people' like you!
Click to expand...



The internet tells me all about loser trolls like you.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right-----jooos are BIG on telling hindooooos to hate sikhs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
Click to expand...


I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That says it all about 'people' like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The internet tells me all about .......
Click to expand...




And you tell everyone _anything at all_ about the thread topic?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are big on telling themselves that Hindus hate Sikhs. What is up with you people and hate? Why can't you people love for once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
Click to expand...



Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
Click to expand...


wrong again------filth is filth whether your filth relates to JOOOS--- ESKIMOOOOS---or MARTIANS


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met a jew who told me  "hindus hate Sikhs"-----
> I have met lots of SIKHS who held a grudge against Hindus---which explained to me-----on MY ASKING----"why did the sikh
> body guard murder  Indira".    Were you to tell me that some JOOOS you know said to YOU------"I AM A JEW AND I KNOW THAT YOU HINDUS HATE SIKHS"    then I would know you for what you are------a shit mouth liar.    I also asked-----"why did the TAMIL GIRL murder  RAJIV?"------I asked a HINDU----
> tamil from India------very pleasant very peaceful guy.   I said---
> "tamils are not militant"    ( I meant the ones in India)  He laughed and shook his head.   and laughed again and said
> "you don't know"     Gee---the guy is a strict vegetarian-----does not eat even eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
Click to expand...


She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
Click to expand...


from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
from what ??


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
> from what ??
Click to expand...


I am not saying that you have divided and conquered anything, yet. You certainly are very enthusiastic of your new found skill of divide and conquer. Very cute. I want to reach out and pet you


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
> from what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that you have divided and conquered anything, yet. You certainly are very enthusiastic of your new found skill of divide and conquer. Very cute. I want to reach out and pet you
Click to expand...


what  "new found skill"?         Keep your filthy hands off me-----fucking dot head


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
> from what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that you have divided and conquered anything, yet. You certainly are very enthusiastic of your new found skill of divide and conquer. Very cute. I want to reach out and pet you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  "new found skill"?         Keep your filthy hands off me-----fucking dot head
Click to expand...


Do you have dementia? Or did you have too much tableau, hamas and feelawful?


----------



## Unkotare

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
> from what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that you have divided and conquered anything, yet. You certainly are very enthusiastic of your new found skill of divide and conquer. Very cute. I want to reach out and pet you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  "new found skill"?         Keep your filthy hands off me-----fucking dot head
Click to expand...





You're as much a bigoted fucking failure as any of the other idiots posting similar hate here. All you fucking people need to get your fucking shit together.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what have I divided you,  Vik?     or attempted to do so?----gee---you are such a wuss that little ol' me "DIVIDED YOU"----
> from what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying that you have divided and conquered anything, yet. You certainly are very enthusiastic of your new found skill of divide and conquer. Very cute. I want to reach out and pet you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what  "new found skill"?         Keep your filthy hands off me-----fucking dot head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have dementia? Or did you have too much tableau, hamas and feelawful?
Click to expand...


try to use only the words you understand


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you setting up for Israel to rule the world?   I have put a smiley but the way you people are progressing, once you people complete your conquest of The United States of America, you will have pretty decent chance of ruling the world. I am not excited about the outcome given the hatred Jews have towards Indic people (Hindus, Buddhists, Jain, Sikhs, Christians, Muslims, etc) but we must recognize the new ruling class of the world -- Jews. Congratulations! It is an impressive feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
Click to expand...



irosie likes to play the zionist game of divide and conquer and works very hard to keep it alive and well. Sheeple like her are not fooling that many people any more. But they sure do keep trying though.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> irosie likes to play the zionist game of divide and conquer and works very hard to keep it alive and well. Sheeple like her are not fooling that many people any more. But they sure do keep trying though.
Click to expand...


for those who do not know----marginal idiots play the BLAME game and they do so  in PARROT STYLE.     One of the
canards parroted incessantly by the most marginal losers from southeast asia refers to their history of being colonized by
"THE WEST"-----for the indian subcontinent that means the
ETERNAL DAMAGE they suffered by being colonized by-----
THE UNITED KINGDOM.    In my experience it is mostly
muslims from the Indian subcontinent who blame the fact that
their countries----Pakistan and Bangladesh are still shit holes-----and even blame the history of British colonization for the fact
that their IMAGINARY "GLORIOUS MOGHUL" empire----
and enslavement of non muslims for the glory of allah----came to an end-------DA BRITS DIVIDED AND CONQUERED.   I have not heard this bullshit from any people other than
muslims from south east asia.    Their catch phrase is 
"DIVIDE AND CONQUER"      Of course ---divide and conquer
is not a unique idea--------but it has become LINGO---for pakis


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----you converted to islam.    Does your family know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ordinary Jew does just not get the fact that they are being used as cannon fodder by their zionist leaders as the rest of the gentiles are. The internet will tell you all you need to read and learn about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been reading the internet for YEARS ------and in my childhood---(long long ago)   I read the  gentile islamo Nazi
> literature ----EXTENSIVELY----it caught my attention because
> it was ALL ABOUT ""ZIONISTS"" and joooooos.    There is nothing about your filth that is left for me to "learn"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is filth to you when anyone dares to question or challenge anything that has to do with jooooooooos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is trying to be cute with her new skills - divide and conquer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> irosie likes to play the zionist game of divide and conquer and works very hard to keep it alive and well. Sheeple like her are not fooling that many people any more. But they sure do keep trying though.
Click to expand...


What makes you think she is a sheeple? I think more appropriately, she is a gangster wolf


----------

